# How much do you tip your barber or hair stylist?



## Raven

What percentage is proper, is it 10%, 15%, 20% or more?
Does it depend on how pleased you are with the results or other factors, like how long you had to wait?


----------



## Buckeye

My barber, Michelle, gets a $5 tip for a $17 hair cut.


----------



## Pappy

Where I go, a haircut is $9.00, I tip $5.00.


----------



## hollydolly

Usually about £5 and I always do it....... but it's not expected any more these days. Hair dressing is very expensive here . For a wash and trim mine costs £35.00. I know many people who don't tip at all, including my husband


----------



## Sunny

Always $5.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Approx. $5.00, whatever is left from the bills that I hand the young woman.

The price changes each time depending on the promotions they are offering and therefore so does the tip.

I really should take my change and give her a five.

I think that in the shop that I frequent they expect less because when they make change they always give me five ones instead of a five.


----------



## Raven

I think you are all good tippers.  My hair stylist has reasonable prices for seniors so I tip according to what I'm having done but usually 10% of the cost.
If it's not senior's day then everything cost more.


----------



## treeguy64

I tip my barber - - - -  ZERO!  I've been cutting my own hair for the last thirty years.


----------



## Doomp

I always tip 20%.


----------



## hollydolly

My husband never tips... he'd be totally bemused at the fact he might be expected to tip his barber...


----------



## Trade

I've been bald a long time so I just buzz cut what's left of mine myself.

Back when I was going to the barber haircuts were $8 bucks and I would pay with a $10 dollar bill and say keep the change.


----------



## 911

My barber charges $15 for a regular cut. Seniors pay $12. I give him $15 and no change. At Christmas, I give a extra $10. He rents a chair in a Salon with 3 young lady hairstylists, so after he pays those bills, I’m sure that he is not cleaning up.

When I patrolled up in the mountains of PA, there was an old barber. He told everyone that he was 92. He owned his own one chair shop and charged $2. I let him cut my hair once and my wife had to fix it so that it looked better.


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Keesha

When I took my father in to the barber his hair was bra strap length and the barber had to help him up to the seat. The price was $17 Canadian and I gave $40. This guy went above and beyond what his role called for and my dad has really think hair which looked so much better cut into a man’s hair style.


----------



## Marie5656

*My place charges seniors $14. I usually give them $5. My hair is very thin and fine, so I keep it short. Does not take them long, but I still want to tip them for theier time.  If I treat myself to a shampoo, I will tip a couple dollars more.*


----------



## Grampa Don

My barber charges $13 and I give him $17.  That's a 30% tip and he seems happy with it.  It takes him about 10 minutes to cut my hair, which is fine with me.  Trying to make me look any better would be a waste of time.

Don


----------



## george-alfred

My Barber charges £8 for  down t wood I usually give him £10


----------



## Fyrefox

Old school male barbers are now rare in my area, although I went to one for 17 years until he died.  I now by necessity go to a family style "hair cuttery" place where they are competent and efficient, and I tip $5 (about 25%) for a cut.


----------



## DaveA

My last barber retired in 1968 and my wife has cut my hair since then.  At this point i have little left to cut but she still trims whats left and my beard.  Wonder how much I've saved over these past 51 years?


----------



## Pinky

Wash, cut, style, low-lights - usually around $165 in total. I always tip $20.
If just a wash/cut/style, I tip 20%.


----------



## Catlady

Nothing, I've been cutting my own hair for a couple of decades.


----------



## Lc jones

$5.00


----------



## Lakeland living

Barber? lol   Not for some time now....


----------



## Keesha

Catlady said:


> Nothing, I've been cutting my own hair for a couple of decades.


YES!!!! Me too. Not decades but years.


----------



## Repondering

I go to an old fashioned  2 chair barbershop, a father & son partnership.... it looks like it's something out of a Norman Rockwell picture.  They're owners so I reckon tipping isn't as much a part of their expected income than if they were employees at someone else's shop.  Anyway, a cut is $9.00 and I give them a ten but don't wait for change.  One dollar isn't even really a tip, is it?


----------



## Catlady

Repondering said:


> I go to an old fashioned  2 chair barbershop, a father & son partnership.... it looks like it's something out of a Norman Rockwell picture.  They're owners so I reckon tipping isn't as much a part of their expected income than if they were employees at someone else's shop.  Anyway, a cut is $9.00 and I give them a ten but don't wait for change.  One dollar isn't even really a tip, is it?


Well, $1 tip  on $9 is a 11.12% tip


----------



## CrackerJack

I always tip my hairdresser. For a trim only and I have short hair it's £7. Ive been going to the salon for years and she doesn't increase her prices and does a pucker job. She has her own shop and is a one- woman band in a small premises. I always tip her just over 10% - give her a pound for the coffee pot. 

I tip 10% generally and in restaurants and wherever i lay my hat so to speak where there is service. I resent service charges that some places include in a bill and wont pay it and tell the proprieter.

I always leave a tip for staff who valet a room in a hotel or Premiere Inn and sleepover places. These folk are not overly paid and a tip adds a bit to their pockets


----------



## Ruthanne

The last time I tipped it was a $20. I believe; she colored my hair and cut it and styled it too.  I don't get my hair done too often as I usually cut it myself.


----------



## RadishRose

$5.00


----------



## StarSong

$5 for a $20 pedicure.
$5 for a $25 haircut.
$10 for a $45 color & cut.  

$20 at my last pedicure before Christmas
$50 at my last color & cut before Christmas


----------



## debodun

Nothing - I cut my own hair, since I am certainly not going to be in any beauty pageants. Even if I goof, it will grow out in a few weeks and it has a natural curl that hides many mis-snips. Here I am at last year's senior club Christmas party. I have self-deluded myself into thinking that my hair is adequate for the occasion.


----------



## AnnieA

debodun said:


> Nothing - I cut my own hair, since I am certainly not going to be in any beauty pageants. Even if I goof, it will grow out in a few weeks and it has a natural curl that hides many mis-snips. Here I am at last year's senior club Christmas party. I have self-deluded myself into thinking that my hair is adequate for the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 85125



It looks great!


----------



## Judycat

Catlady said:


> Nothing, I've been cutting my own hair for a couple of decades.


Me too. I like to call it my zero dollar haircut.


----------



## Catlady

debodun said:


> Nothing - I cut my own hair, since I am certainly not going to be in any beauty pageants. Even if I goof, it will grow out in a few weeks and it has a natural curl that hides many mis-snips. Here I am at last year's senior club Christmas party. I have self-deluded myself into thinking that my hair is adequate for the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 85125


Actually, I think it's very flattering.  Almost reminds me of Angela Lansbury in "Murder She Wrote".  I have no problem cutting my top and sides, but how do you cut the back?  Mine is down to my shoulders in back, so no problem, but yours is much shorter.  GREAT job!


----------



## Pinky

I used to cut my hair, for decades. We had a mirror on a set-in cabinet behind the larger mirrors with fold-in side mirrors. It was easy when I kept my hair one length .. usually shoulder-length or longer.
Now, I go to a salon as I have layers, and can't do low-lights myself.

You need good, sharp, hairdresser scissors to do a good job.


----------



## Catlady

Pinky said:


> I used to cut my hair, for decades. We had a mirror on a set-in cabinet behind the larger mirrors with fold-in side mirrors. It was easy when I kept my hair one length .. usually shoulder-length or longer.
> Now, I go to a salon as I have layers, and can't do low-lights myself.  You need good, sharp, hairdresser scissors to do a good job.



One of my young co-workers had long blond hair.  She told me that she would tie her hair in a pony-tail at the top of her head close to the front and snip it off.  Her hair would be shorter, even, and in layers.  Worked good, but that's easy to do with long hair.  At my age I like to wear it much shorter, around the base of the neck.  My hair is wavy so it's hard to see a bad snip, anyway.  I'm saving a bundle and I like that.  I did buy haircutting scissors at Amazon.


----------



## Ladybj

My hair stylist charge about $45.. I give her $60.  I am very pleased with the results.  I go about once a month.


----------



## Ladybj

Raven said:


> What percentage is proper, is it 10%, 15%, 20% or more?
> Does it depend on how pleased you are with the results or other factors, like how long you had to wait?


For me, it depends on how pleased I am.. but I am pretty pleased with my stylist, therefore I tip pretty good.


----------



## Catlady

Ladybj said:


> My hair stylist charge about $45.. I give her $60.  I am very pleased with the results.  I go about once a month.


You give her a 30% tip?   WOW!


----------



## Ladybj

Catlady said:


> You give her a 30% tip?   WOW!


I have been going to her for years... very pleased with the results.  When I am blessed, I pass it on to others.  Not sure what the percentage was.


----------



## pleinmont

As my hairstylist is me, I don't tip myself. I like my hair very short so run the clippers over it once a week and do my husband's hair at the same time, it takes a couple of minutes each.


----------

